# who is your ideal celebrity Prime Minister?



## Jonny Boy (15 Mar 2005)

who would be your ideal prime minister for Canada. if they are not an option than just tell use and i will add them after.


----------



## dutchie (15 Mar 2005)

What a waste of bandwidth. I read this topic thinking it was serious.

Any Mod want to lock this tripe?


----------



## Rfn (15 Mar 2005)

Ricky would make a good one, but Julian and Bubbles would need to be his close advisers in the PMO :blotto:


----------



## Dark_Soldier (15 Mar 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> What a waste of bandwidth. I read this topic thinking it was serious.
> 
> Any Mod want to lock this tripe?



IMO, I don't think the topic should be locked. It's posted under radio chatter, why not have a little fun. If you want a serious poll, make one yourself.


----------



## Glorified Ape (15 Mar 2005)

Rick Mercer - Jim and Mike are too goofy and Cherry's a bit too unstable. Mercer's funny, politically savvy, and he's got nuance. 



			
				Caesar said:
			
		

> What a waste of bandwidth. I read this topic thinking it was serious.
> 
> Any Mod want to lock this tripe?



Was this originally posted under "Politics" or something?


----------



## condor888000 (15 Mar 2005)

Cherry, Cherry, Cherry, Cherry!!!!!!!!(If not PM, I hope the CBC at least removes the 7 sec delay when/if he comes back....)


----------



## NavalGent (15 Mar 2005)

Julian is smarter than Ricky, so give it to Julian. Bubbles could be GG.


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2005)

Ann Coulter, but she would have to immigrate first.  Google her name, then get your eyes opened up.

Tom


----------



## Freddy Chef (15 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Ann Coulter...



I don't f*cking think so!!!

Not after she says sh*t like this:

http://movies.collegehumor.com/media/movies/foxoncanada.wmv

My nominations would be:

- Mary Walsh

- Doug Gilmour


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2005)

I could not bring up the link on this machine, I will try again tomorrow.  Is she being hard on us?  Some one should - we are NOT living up to our potential, except as freeloaders.

Tom


----------



## Big Foot (15 Mar 2005)

Not a friggin' chance would I want Ann Coulter as PM, with her saying we're lucky we're allowed to exist on the same continent as the US. I gotta say out of the list of possible choices, Rick Mercer for PM!


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2005)

Rick's a Commie... Ann has a point: when was the last time we pulled our weight on this continent?

Tom


----------



## QORvanweert (16 Mar 2005)

I nominate Arnold. and in other news, the shag-a-licious bandwagon Mr. Myers is first in the polls........ at least for this fine citizen.


----------



## Buzz (16 Mar 2005)

I thought this was serious too! 

Personally I can't believe those that have given Rick Mercer more votes than the Sour Grapes himself.  What are you thinking..Tisk Tisk Tisk..Unstable yes, but what politicain is stable(say one thing do another).  Sour Grapes, he would just do it.  Not "just" do it,  but give a play by play as Ron Mclean color commentated every motive for cuts and grants.  It would be interesting to see how CBC would like him now (ahem hehehe)....Also, Seeing that the house of parliament is somewhat oval shaped, he would feel right at home! Maybe have a half time show at intermissions/recesses during heated discussions.  Good on ya Don Cherry yous da man! He's got my vote! 

But also for other things he does for the community aswell.

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Ann Coulter, but she would have to immigrate first.   Google her name, then get your eyes opened up.
> 
> Tom



What?? Yes, lets have an American HACK political extremist considered by even her colleagues to be little more than a reactionary attention wh-re who makes derrogitory remarks about Canada because it contains a French speaking population as our PM. She's an ignorant bigot with about as deep an understanding of Canada as I have of Flemish Nazi lesbians.


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

1 word:
Shania


----------



## vangemeren (16 Mar 2005)

Lets clone a dead former Prime Minister like Macdonald, W.L Mackenzie King or Pearson (or any other) use something that has been proven to work :blotto:



> What?? Yes, lets have an American HACK political extremist considered by even her colleagues to be little more than a reactionary attention wh-re who makes derrogitory remarks about Canada because it contains a French speaking population as our PM. She's an ignorant bigot with about as deep an understanding of Canada as I have of Flemish Nazi lesbians.



I agree, only you put it in kinder words than I would.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Mar 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Flemish Nazi lesbians.



Now that is something I would like to see.

Ann Couter is a bag - she is no different then Michael Moore.

Actually, she would probably fit well into the PM role - just as PM PM remembered the Canadian landing at Norway, she will "get back to us" about the Canadian involvment in the Vietnam War.... :


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> 1 word:
> Shaina



umm unless you have not been following Shaina is no longer Canadian. she now has swiss citizenship and she lives there.



also i think that don cherry would be an excellent choice. he is not afraid to speak his mind. also on every hockey night in Canada that is closeest to remembrance day he gives a speech and really acknowledges the military. in my opinion that is what we need in a leader.

my 2nd choice would be rick mercer. he is hilarious in a patriotic way. i love show on this hour has 22 minutes called talking to Americans.


----------



## Buzz (16 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ...... this hour has 22 minutes called talking to Americans.



ahh yes..of course. Just for that Mercer would come second to Cherry as the "President" of Canada.   As far as they know he probably already is!

Shania. The first thing that comes to mind is "we're having a party, a party for two". She'll always be a Canadian. Got my vote but on a whole different level.

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## sigpig (16 Mar 2005)

Watch Ann Coulter argue vehemently with a CBC interviewer that Canada participated in the Vietnam War  ;D

http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=120992


Rick Mercer is the choice of the group listed. Cherry is a raving  nut whose philosphy has helped destroy hockey. 

Besides being hysterically funny, which politics could use, Mercer seems to have a brain in his head and actually care about many issues.


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

How about William Shatner, He single handedly saved the Universe and his ship many times, perhaps he could save this "sinking ship" of state we have ;D
live long and prosper all


----------



## COBRA-6 (16 Mar 2005)

Shatner for PM all the way! And Cherry for Minister of Defence (or Offence as it would become!)

As for GG... Shania! Or Elisha Cuthbert... mmmmm


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2005)

" She's an ignorant bigot with about as deep an understanding of Canada as I have of Flemish Nazi lesbians. "

I don't think our present crew understand Canada all that well either.  I think Ann Coulter could be TAUGHT about Canada, which is more than I can say about the million or so hyphenated-Canadians ghettoized in our major cities who speak neither French nor English but have learned only one thing about Canada - "Vote early - Vote often" (Al Capone).

But since we are ruling out furriners  (Coulter, Hilton (yechhh!), Twain), lets try some Canadians.

How about the present Minister of Veterans Affairs?

Tom


----------



## winchable (16 Mar 2005)

> Elisha Cuthbert



*heart attack*
With last...dying....breath...I...second...motion...*gasp*


----------



## Da_man (16 Mar 2005)

anyone but Don Cherry.   Please.




but Elisha Cuthbert does sound good....


----------



## Glorified Ape (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> which is more than I can say about the million or so hyphenated-Canadians ghettoized in our major cities who speak neither French nor English but have learned only one thing about Canada - "Vote early - Vote often" (Al Capone).



Wow - I can see why you like Ann Coulter so much. You should check out Rev. James Sheeley of New York too - he might be up your alley. 



			
				sigpig said:
			
		

> Watch Ann Coulter argue vehemently with a CBC interviewer that Canada participated in the Vietnam War  ;D
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=120992



lol That's gold. What an ignorant twit. Someone should euthanize her for all our sakes.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Mar 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Wow - I can see why you like Ann Coulter so much. You should check out Rev. James Sheeley of New York too - he might be up your alley.



A little harsh, don't you think - especially when you consider that there is elements of truth is what he has said.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23668.0.html


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2005)

"A little harsh, don't you think - especially when you consider that there is elements of truth is what he has said."

Harsh is OK.  Even I do harsh now and then.  

We need Ann Coulter because she tries to tell the truths you can no longer tell in a Canadian or American University.  Even if she is wrong now and then, she still keeps us informed.  I think her lack of knowledge of Canada (troops in Vietnam ?) is far more forgivable than our parliamentarians lack of knowledge (Vichy Ridge and the Beachead in Norway.)

But most Canadians today are sheep and believe what they are told to believe.  The only critical thinking done in today's universities is in the accounting department.

"The old days are dead, the old men are dying, and the young men do not know what it means to be free." - Gabriel Dumont, 1885

Tom


----------



## karl28 (16 Mar 2005)

Don Cherry would   rule as   PM   ;D


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "A little harsh, don't you think - especially when you consider that there is elements of truth is what he has said."
> 
> Harsh is OK.  Even I do harsh now and then.
> 
> ...


Indirectly Canada was involved with Vietnam, our industry supplied the US effort, as well a large number of Canadians volunteered for duty. However this is a thread for celebrity endorsement for PM, I stand by  Bill Shatner for PM, Shania would certainly put Canada on the Map as GG, Cherry an excellent minister of Offence or Leader of the Official opposition  ;D


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2005)

k.d. lang as Minister of Culture.

Rita MacNiel as Minister at Large.

Tom


----------



## COBRA-6 (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Rita MacNiel as Minister at Large.
> 
> Tom



Just as long as she's not Minister of Agriculture... lol


----------



## Freddy Chef (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> ...when was the last time we pulled our weight on this continent?



http://www.myschool-monecole.gc.ca/Research/publications/html/p127/9_e.html

Canadian population: approx 32 million
US population: approx 293 million

Our population is approx 11% of the US.

Canadian Gross Domestic Product (GDP): approx $958 billion (US $)
US GDP: approx $11, 000 billion (US $)

We make approx  9% of the money that the US does.

So, with ~11% of the manpower, and ~9% the money of our American neighbours, how do we *pull our weight on the continent*?



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> ...We need Ann Coulter because she tries to tell the truths you can no longer tell in a Canadian or American University.  Even if she is wrong now and then, she still keeps us informed...



If *she tries to tell the truths* but *is wrong now and then* she will not *keep us informed*, she is full of bull-sh*t. If she preaches biased, bigoted, bull-sh*t, then we do not *need Ann Coulter*. 

[Conservatives serve their purpose of advocating core values, but they can also blade us/sell us out to the highest (?) bidder; Eg: Mulroney selling out Canadian industry with NAFTA, Diefenbaker selling out Canadian aerospace engineers to NASA with the cancellation of the AVRO Arrow.]

Anyways, other celebrity nominations for PM:

- Mark Messier

- Steve Yzerman

- Scott Bowman


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2005)

Lewis Mackenzie for PM.

Ted Byfield for Ministry of Education.

Barbara Amiel for GG.

Q: "So, with ~11% of the manpower, and ~9% the money of our American neighbours, how do we pull our weight on the continent?"

A: By securing our borders, by not allowing people to get 'lost' in Canada before we can deport them, by applying such power as needed to track and influence all air and sea traffic wthin our territory.  If we own the arctic - lets show the world we do.  On this planet, if you can't control it, you can't own it.  Someday, someone will call us on this.

Tom


----------



## badpup (17 Mar 2005)

Freddy Chef said:
			
		

> http://www.myschool-monecole.gc.ca/Research/publications/html/p127/9_e.html
> 
> Canadian population: approx 32 million
> US population: approx 293 million
> ...



 : advocate replacing currently over paid and underworked Officials with  the Over paid, and unemployed ;D


----------



## TCBF (17 Mar 2005)

I know you meant to write "with the over worked and underpaid."

And that is a good point.  Our pick must establish a new pay scale for all who suck the taxpayer's teat (which obviosly includes me).  Anyway, lets say a Pte recruit  is called lvl R1, then everthing is given as a multiple of that.  If a govt lawyer makes 10 times that, then his scale is pegged at R10.  Supreme court judge? R30.  Crown corporations and govt foundations.. Oh wait.. we aren't allowed to know that.

You get the picture.

Gump Worsely for Minister of Sport.

Tom


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Mar 2005)

Dennis Miller....



Matthew.


----------



## vangemeren (17 Mar 2005)

All these hockey personalities but not the Great One?


----------



## badpup (17 Mar 2005)

The Great one for Trade Minister, he's been selling a lot of Fords lately


----------



## Duke (17 Mar 2005)

Pamela Anderson                       Prime Minister
k.d. lang                                         Minister of Culture
Stompin' Tom Connors           Minister of Defence
Red Green                                    Minister of the Environment


----------



## badpup (17 Mar 2005)

Duke said:
			
		

> Pamela Anderson               Prime Minister
> k.d. lang                           Minister of Culture
> Stompin' Tom Connors       Minister of Defence
> Red Green                        Minister of the Environment



Hmm a blonde with umm large umm....... you know  for PM,- heck can't be any worse than what we have.
k.d Lang as culture Minister,................. Nah
Stompin Tom isn't he already as dead as the Military budget?, heck that might help  ;D
Red Green? Multi portfoio, Culture/Sport/Enviroment/Foriegn Minister *Note* anything but Defence there is already enough duct tape holding things together  :crybaby:


----------



## sigpig (17 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Ted Byfield for Ministry of Education.



An extremist right wing religious nut as minister of education  ??? 

What would he do? Close all public schools and send everyone to the religious school of their choice?


On a more positive note, any chance to get Elisha Cuthbert in a position where she can be seen more often would be a good thing


----------



## TCBF (17 Mar 2005)

"An extremist right wing religious nut as minister of education 
What would he do? Close all public schools and send everyone to the religious school of their choice?
On a more positive note, any chance to get Elisha Cuthbert in a position where she can be seen more often would be a good thing"

Beauty over brains, eh?  Why is Ted extremist?  Please give examples.

Tom


----------

